# Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??



## gonzo80 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

will mich kurz Vostellen, bin Andy aus Dinslaken und schon seid einigen Jahren Aktiv am Angeln. Wobei ich sagen muss dass dieses meist in den Niederlanden geschehen ist.

Meine Frage, konnte ich durch die Suche hier im Forum leider nicht Beantworten, und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. Denn ich hätte gerne gewusst wie lange die Bestandene Theorie hier in NRW gültig ist. Denn ich bin vor einiger Zeit, durch die praktische gerauscht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So das ich kein "Angelschein" bekommen hab. Nun möchte ich aber die Theorie nicht nochmal neu machen wenn ich das nicht muss.. 
Naja falls doch werde ich daran nciht Sterben. Is ja machbar...

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr Dankbar.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MFG


----------



## Killerzander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

Hallo und Wilkommen hier an Board.Also in Verordnung über die Fischereiprüfung steht.§8(2)Der Prüfling,der die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat,erhält einen schriftlichen Bescheid. (3)Hat der Prüfling den nach§6 Abs2 für das Bestehen der Prüfung genannten Mindestanforderungen im theoretischen oder pratischen Teil nicht entsprochen,braucht in einem neuen Prüfungsverfahren nur der nichtbestandene Teil der Prüfung wiederholt zu werden.Hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter.


----------



## Bier (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

tachchen + willkommen im board.

was wurde denn alles so verlangt in der praktischen prüfung? interessiert mich - auch wenns etwas offtopic ist! *G*


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*



Bier schrieb:


> tachchen + willkommen im board.
> was wurde denn alles so verlangt in der praktischen prüfung? interessiert mich - auch wenns etwas offtopic ist! *G*


 
nichts aufregendes, du mußt aus 10 verschiedenen möglichen montagen, zu denen du beim kurs eine beschreibung mit bild bekommst, eine aus dieser auswahl bauen. wichtig war, dass das gerät zum entsprechenden zielfisch passt (also rute, rolle, schnurstärke usw.), dazu einen vernünftigen knoten an den wirbel, dementsprechendes vorfach, und an hand von karten die passenden köder dabeilegen. zudem noch, in der richtigen reihenfolge natürlich, die geräte zur versorgung des fisches. das ist schon alles.


----------



## Ascanius (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

Da stimme ich zu außer bei dem knoten, den musste ich letztes jahr nicht machen (vll von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich??)!! Sonst ist richtig Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Wirbel(oder auch keiner), Vorfach mit Haken, Köder, Bebleiung und Bissanzeiger auswählen, dann noch sowas wie Kescher und Schlagmichtotgerät sowie hakenlöser(und alles was man so nachdem man den fisch gefangen hat braucht) in richtiger reihenfolge hinlegen (damit die sehen damit du den fisch nicht erst kescherst nachdem man den haken gelöst und den fisch erschlagen hat ?!) und schon hat man seinen praktischen teil geschafft ^^


----------



## Michael R. (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

Moin
Bin jetzt Off Topic. Bei uns im Land Brandnburg gibt es gar keine Praktische Prüfung. 60 Fragen innerhalb von 2 Stunden  beantworten.Man darf max. 15 Fehler haben aber nicht mehr als 5 aus einem Fachgebiet.


----------



## gonzo80 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*



Killerzander schrieb:


> Also in Verordnung über die Fischereiprüfung steht.§8(2)Der Prüfling,der die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat,erhält einen schriftlichen Bescheid. (3)Hat der Prüfling den nach§6 Abs2 für das Bestehen der Prüfung genannten Mindestanforderungen im theoretischen oder pratischen Teil nicht entsprochen,braucht in einem neuen Prüfungsverfahren nur der nichtbestandene Teil der Prüfung wiederholt zu werden..


 

Hallo,|wavey:

also das habe ich auch schon gelesen, und demnach werde ich wohl nur noch mal die Praktische wiederholen müssen. War mir halt nur nicht sicher weil kein Zeitraum steht in dem es gilt. Werde mal Telefonieren und euch genau sagen was bei rumgekommen ist.

Nochmal danke, Grüße


----------



## daniel60 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe die schriftliche bestanden und bin morgen am 15.4 mit der praktischen dran, ich hoffe ich packe es


----------



## daniel60 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bestandene Fischereischein-Theorie wie lange in NRW Gültig??*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe die schriftliche bestanden und bin morgen am 15.4 mit der praktischen dran, ich hoffe ich packe es


----------

